# How many velux windows for NW kitchen extension ?



## meadow (16 Apr 2012)

We have an existing NW facing kitchen extension which measures approx 6m x 3m.

The roof is split into 2 sections.

An apex style polycarbonate roof which is approx a quarter of the total roof size and an apex style tiled roof (with flat internal ceiling) for the remaining 75%.

We have been thinking about replacing the polycarbonate roof for a while ( it lets in a lot of light but it has poor insulation, is noisy in rain, and prone to leaking).

One builder suggested the cleanest job would be to take down the entire double roof structure (tiled plus polycarbonate) and replace it with a single lean to style roof with velux style windows.

Although, this is a much bigger job , we like the idea of raising the internal flat roof. The kitchen is NW facing and raising the roof and adding velux windows on this side would certainly brighten it up.

We are looking at adding 2 large keylite windows which are 1600mm x 980mm to the  new lean to roof. 

These windows are quite big and would like to get some feedback from anyone who has added velux/keylite windows to a kitchen extension approx 6m x 3m.


How many did you put in ?
What size ? 
Any regrets about putting in too many or not enough ?
Is it worth adding blinds to a NW facing extension as we get very little direct sun.

Letting in a lot of light is very important to us (and poly carbonate currently does this) so we want to ensure there is enough but don't want to "overdo" it either.

Many thanks for any insights.


----------



## lowCO2design (16 Apr 2012)

I would aim to beat current roofing insulation standards (below 0.15wm2k U-value) and go for the best of TG rooflights (1.0wm2k or better) especially due to this spaces usage and orientation. is there scope to create vertical windows directed at evening sun? as this would be better

roof-lights are expensive (or at least the good ones will be) so you need to balance light with heat loss and cost, so I'd start from the spec above and work out what you can afford. perhaps these 2 lights spread in different areas would be enough, but its difficult to comment without seeing a layout.


----------



## meadow (18 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Co2,
Insulation is also very important so we will be aiming for the lowest u values we can.

Vertical windows would indeed be ideal but we don't really have scope for this as we are semi detached and the sun sets on my neighbour's side.

Would be interested to hear how many velux windows anyone else out there put in their kitchen extension,


----------



## lowCO2design (18 Apr 2012)

your missing my points re: light, U-values, and layout  
I appreciate this is a small job and a builder is capable of doing it alone, but what about attending the simonopendoor next month and within the hour asking for some alternative ways to 'borrow light' without over-looking your neighbours. and also for some specification for 'the lowest' U-values for roof/walls and roof-lights .


----------



## meadow (8 May 2012)

Hi lowCo2design
Thanks for the recommendation on meeting an architect via the simonopendoor initiative.

I've signed up for this and am meeting an architect this weekend so hopefully will get some ideas while also helping a good cause.


----------



## lowCO2design (9 May 2012)

bring as much pictures etc as possible


----------

